# Darse cuenta que / darse cuenta de que



## llunita

Hola: 

"no te das cuenta (de?) que toda la sociedad está montada sobre el concepto de negación de la muerte?"

(sin 'de' también es correcto?)
Gracias!


----------



## Bocha

lo correcto es con la preposición *de*

darse cuenta *de* algo 
darse cuenta algo


----------



## susantash

Exactamente. aquí se necesita la preposición "de". Existe una preocupáción genuina por evitar el "dequeismo", que es considerado un vicio linguístico. (perdón pero no encuentro la diéresis en este teclado)
Todo el mundo tiende a poner el "de" donde no va. Por ejemplo: "pienso de que..." "me parece de que..." me dijo de que..." Pero justamente por querer evitarlo a veces no ponemos el "de" donde sí se necesita. Para que esto no pase tenemos que hacernos la pregunta "de qué me parece?" "de qué pienso?" etc. Suena bien con el "de"? No, verdad? Bueno pues; entonces no lo pongo. La misma pregunta tengo que hacérmela sacándole el "de". Entonces si no nos suena bien sin él, se lo ponemos.


----------



## vickey

Hola,

¿Es más correcto decir "me dí cuenta de que...." o "me dí cuenta que..."?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## aceituna

Es *darse cuenta de algo*, así que cuando pones una subordinada debes mantener el de:
Me di cuenta de que...


----------



## mydel

Un procedimiento que puede servir en muchos de estos casos para determinar si debe emplearse la secuencia de «preposición + _que_», o simplemente _que,_ es el de transformar el enunciado dudoso en interrogativo. Si la pregunta debe ir encabezada por la preposición, esta ha de mantenerse en la modalidad enunciativa. Si la pregunta no lleva preposición, tampoco ha de usarse esta en la modalidad enunciativa: _¿De qué se preocupa? _(_Se preocupa de que..._); _¿Qué le preocupa?_ (_Le preocupa que..._); _¿De qué está seguro? _(_Está seguro de que..._); _¿Qué opina? _(_Opina que..._); _¿En qué insistió el instructor?_ (_Insistió en que..._); _¿Qué dudó _o _de qué dudó el testigo? _(_Dudó que..._ o _dudó de que..._); _¿Qué informó_ [Am.] o _de qué informó _[Esp.] _el comité? _(_Informó que... _[Am.] o _informó de que... _[Esp.]).»
[RAE: _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_. Madrid: Santillana, 2005, p. 214-215]


me parece que es 'me di cuenta de que ....'


----------



## LeaM

Aunque no es mi pregunta, le agradezco su respuesta porque aprendí algo muy útil.


----------



## knuckleball_man

De hecho, he escuchado a mexicanos que usan ambas formas. Un día mi maestra de gramática me informó que "darse cuenta de" era incorrecto (y ella es mexicana nativa) pero después de investigarlo *me di cuenta de* que ella estaba equivocada.

A propósito, *di* no lleva acento como es una palabra monosilábica y no hay otras palabras que se deletree "di".


----------



## mirx

vickey said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Es más correcto decir "me dí cuenta de que...." o "me dí cuenta que..."?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


 

Hola Vicky.



> *15. dar(se) cuenta. Esta locución verbal va siempre seguida de un complemento precedido de la preposición de. Como pronominal, darse cuenta de algo, significa ‘advertirlo o percatarse de ello’: «Nacha se dio cuenta de que Tita estaba mal» (Esquivel Agua [Méx. 1989]). Debe evitarse, en el habla esmerada, la supresión de la preposición de cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción que (→ queísmo, 1g):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>«Enseguida se dio cuenta que se había hecho daño» (Vanguardia [Esp.] 1.6.94); debió decirse se dio cuenta de que... Por otra parte, no es admisible en la lengua general culta la forma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>darse de cuenta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>Su amigo se estaba muriendo y no se dieron de cuenta.*


----------



## vickey

Muchísimas gracias a todos  ! Además de resolver mi duda, me di cuenta de que DI no lleva tilde, jaja..


----------



## viviana jones

Hola, hace tiempo del primer post, pero me gustaría añadir una fórmula simple para saber cuándo hay que colocar "de" o no(una fórmula que tendrían que aprender muchos políticos y peridistas españoles, pues es un error muy frecuente).
Sólo hay que sustituir la frase subordinada (complemento directo) por un sustantivo o un pronombre. Entonces se ve claramente cuándo se necesita el "de":
Me doy cuenta *de que* es difícil = Me doy cuenta de eso / de la situación.
Nadie se acuerda *de que* el invierno pasado fue muy frío= Nadie se acuerda de eso / Nadie se acuerda del invierno pasado.
Estoy convencida *de que* va a mejorar = Estoy convencida de eso.

Un saludo.


----------



## candy-man

vickey said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Es más correcto decir "me dí cuenta de que...." o "me dí cuenta que..."?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


 

Me he dado cuenta *de que *mi mujer me anda traicionando  ya desde hace años.

Me he dado cuenta* que* mi mujer me anda traicionando ya desde hace años - es un error frecuente especialmente en el habla corriente,sin embargo, te ´´castigarían´´ por tal imprecisión a nivel escolar o universitario. Incluso en situaciones más formales.


----------



## valpaso

vickey said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Es más correcto decir "me dí cuenta de que...." o "me dí cuenta que..."?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda!



Creo es...

Sin darse cuenta...


----------



## minoto

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda. Hay algo que me dice que solo una de las siguientes frases es la correcta. No se cual es ni que regla gramatical se aplica aqui:

El patinador se dio cuenta *de que* se le estaba haciendo tarde.
El patinador se dio cuenta *que* se le estaba haciendo tarde.

¿Cual es la correcta?
¿Que regla es la que se sigue aqui, si es que existe una, que me permita saber cuando se usa *que* o *de que*?

Gracias.

P.D. Perdon por no poner acentos pero, por una extraña razon, este foro no me lo permite.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Yo creo que es:

El patinador se dio cuenta de que se le estaba haciendo tarde.


----------



## andylopez

minoto said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda. Hay algo que me dice que solo una de las siguientes frases es la correcta. No se cual es ni que regla gramatical se aplica aqui:
> 
> El patinador se dio cuenta *de que* se le estaba haciendo tarde.
> El patinador se dio cuenta *que* se le estaba haciendo tarde.
> 
> ¿Cual es la correcta?
> ¿Que regla es la que se sigue aqui, si es que existe una, que me permita saber cuando se usa *que* o *de que*?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> P.D. Perdon por no poner acentos pero, por una extraña razon, este foro no me lo permite.




Como te ha dicho *silvia fernanda*, la correcta es la primera. Aunque también te digo que un gran porcentaje de españoles utilizarían la segunda, pero eso es por el miedo a cometer _dequeísmo_. Dentro de los posibles errores que se pueden cometer, el _dequeísmo _en nuestra lengua está considerado entre los peores, una costumbre propia de gentes sin (o con muy poca) cultura. En cambio, el _queísmo _-siendo también un error- está _socialmente_ mejor considerado, a veces -desgraciadamente- incluso aceptado. Y de ahí viene la tendencia a suprimir el mayor número posible de "dequés" en las expresiones.

Te puedo afirmar que un grupo muy numeroso de periodistas a quienes yo examiné en una ocasión cometieron _queísmo _en muchas de las _frases-trampa_ que se les propusieron. En cambio, _dequeísmos_ prácticamente ninguno. En caso de duda, optan por el posible _queísmo_, y se quedan tan tranquilos.

En tu frase (y en otras similares) puedes averiguar la ortografía correcta poniendo las frases en forma interrogativa:

 ¿De qué se dio cuenta el patinador? ...
 ¿Qué se dio cuenta el patinador?  ...

Está claro que solamente la primera de ellas tiene sentido como pregunta, la segunda carece de tal sentido.


----------



## Calambur

minoto said:


> El patinador se dio cuenta *de que* se le estaba haciendo tarde.
> El patinador se dio cuenta *que* se le estaba haciendo tarde.


Una manera fácil de saber si corresponde usar "de" o no, es la siguiente:
Reemplazá "de" y todo lo que sigue por la palabra "algo" (o por "eso") y oí cómo te suena:
Se dio cuenta "algo"... NO
Se dio cuenta de algo... SÍ. LUEGO:
Se dio cuenta *de que*....

Pienso "algo"... SÍ
Pienso "de algo" (por ejemplo: pienso de que va a llover)...N0 (aquí no va "de").


----------



## minoto

Gracias a los tres por responder. 

Las explicaciones han sido muy claras.
Gracias a *andylopez* y *Calambur* por las reglas prácticas.

¡Este foro es genial!


----------



## m_pookie

Hola, 
Lei las 2 oraciones un par de veces y me parece que la adecuada es la primera.
El patinador se dio cuenta *de que* se le estaba haciendo tarde.

Bsos.


----------



## JorgeCano

> Como te ha dicho *silvia fernanda*, la correcta es la primera. Aunque también te digo que un gran porcentaje de españoles utilizarían la segunda, pero eso es por el miedo a cometer _dequeísmo_. Dentro de los posibles errores que se pueden cometer, el _dequeísmo _en nuestra lengua está considerado entre los peores, una costumbre propia de gentes sin (o con muy poca) cultura. En cambio, el _queísmo _-siendo también un error- está _socialmente_ mejor considerado, a veces -desgraciadamente- incluso aceptado. Y de ahí viene la tendencia a suprimir el mayor número posible de "dequés" en las expresiones.
> 
> Te puedo afirmar que un grupo muy numeroso de periodistas a quienes yo examiné en una ocasión cometieron _queísmo _en muchas de las _frases-trampa_ que se les propusieron. En cambio, _dequeísmos_ prácticamente ninguno. En caso de duda, optan por el posible _queísmo_, y se quedan tan tranquilos.
> 
> En tu frase (y en otras similares) puedes averiguar la ortografía correcta poniendo las frases en forma interrogativa:
> 
> ¿De qué se dio cuenta el patinador? ...
> ¿Qué se dio cuenta el patinador?  ...


Excelente respuesta de *andylopez*, igual que la de *Calambur*. Iba a poner que ambas pruebas son magníficas pero he notado un inconveniente en la de Calambur: alguien podría razonar "¿Entiendo de ALGO?"....SI!, luego "entiendo de que...", sin darse cuenta de que en ambos usos el verbo entender tiene  significados levemente distintos, uno transitivo y otro intransitivo. Por eso, aunque yo he usado siempre la prueba de Calambur, y me ha ido bien, recomiendo la de andylopez que manifiesta más claramente los dos sentidos, transitivo o intransitivo.
Coincido con *minoto*: ¡Este foro es genial! 
Saludos


----------



## JorgeCano

Pese a haberla corregido, no estoy satisfecho con mi última respuesta. La mejor prueba es tratar de poner la frase completa en pasiva. Si resulta posible, sobra el "de".


----------



## Bashti

Yo tengo un pequeño truco para estos casos que consiste en ponerlo en interrogativo. ¿De qué se dió cuenta? Se dio cuenta *de que*... La verdad es que suele funcionar. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

*de que* es lo correcto. Hay algunas regiones en Latinoamérica, por ejemplo conzco a una Colombiana que es "queísta".


----------



## Naticruz

Ya que estamos en marea de trucos, aquí va el mío.
El raciocinio es decir mentalmente: quien se da cuenta, se da cuenta *de* alguna cosa.
 
Entonces, el patinador se dio cuenta *de* que se le estaba haciendo tarde
Salidos


----------



## Calambur

Tanto la regla que dio *andylopez* (que cito abajo) como la que di yo en el post #4 son válidas:


andylopez said:


> En tu frase (y en otras similares) puedes averiguar la ortografía correcta poniendo las frases en forma interrogativa:
> 
> ¿De qué se dio cuenta el patinador? ...
> ¿Qué se dio cuenta el patinador? ...





JorgeCano said:


> Excelente respuesta de *andylopez*, igual que la de *Calambur*. Iba a poner que ambas pruebas son magníficas pero he notado un inconveniente en la de Calambur: alguien podría razonar "¿Entiendo de ALGO?"....SI!, luego "entiendo de que...",


*Jorge*: en tu ejemplo, "entiendo de ALGO" -v. gr. "entiendo de FILOSOFÍA"-, es impensable usar "de que". No es esa la duda que plantea *minoto*.


----------



## Miguel8238

Hola amigos,
Quisiera saber que si en la frase "darse cuenta de que", la "de" se puede omitir? 


Por ejemplo: 

1.Me dí cuenta que él estaba muy contento ayer. 
2.Me dí cuenta de que él estaba muy contento ayer.

Cuál de las dos frases dadas arriba es más correcta ？

Yo personalmente he visto las dos formas con y sin "de" antes. Explíquenme de esto por favor.

Gracias

Miguel


----------



## clares3

Alguien se da cuenta de algo, lo que conduce a mantener ese "de". En mi opinión al menos.
Veremos qué dicen los demás.


----------



## anacs

Buenos días Miguel, 

Clares3 tiene razón;

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=darse
*15.* *dar(se) cuenta.* Esta locución verbal va siempre seguida de un complemento precedido de la preposición _de._

En el español hablado, sí he oído en numerosas ocasiones que se ha omitido el "de", pero no recuerdo haber notado esta omisión en un texto escrito. 

buen día!


----------



## Miguel8238

Gracias a todos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esto sucede por que lo que introduce ese *de* es un _Complemento de Nombre_ del substantivo *cuenta*.


----------



## AnitaBig

Miguel8238 said:


> Hola amigos,
> Quisiera saber que si en la frase "darse cuenta de que", la "de" se puede omitir?



No debes omitirla. Eso se conoce como *queísmo* (supresión  indebida de una preposición delante de la conjunción _que_), y es igual de condenable que el *dequeísmo*. 
Saludos!


----------



## jubuva

y el "se" de "darse" es un pronombre de que tipo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí un morfema se sentido _medio_.


----------



## Istriano

¿Porqué *pienso de que* es errado?

Se dice* ¿qué piensas de esto/ella?* y no* ¿qué piensas esto/ella?

Pensar de algo (opinar)
*diferente de *pensar algo (considerar)
*


----------



## clares3

Istriano said:


> ¿Porqué *pienso de que* es errado?


Porque pensar no proviene de un verbo latino que exigiera un genitivo, de ahí que el "de" ante el "que" sea innecesario y perturbador. Se advierte a alguien " de algo" pero se piensa "en algo".


----------



## Pinairun

Istriano said:


> ¿Por qué *pienso de que* es errado?
> 
> Se dice* ¿qué piensas de esto/ella?* y no* ¿qué piensas esto/ella?*
> 
> *Pensar algo de algo/alguien = opinar algo de algo/alguien*


 
De esto pienso/opino que...
De Fulanito pienso/opino que es muy trabajador.
De ella pienso/opino que...

Eso es lo que opino/pienso de ellos.
Lo que pienso de él es que es muy trabajador.


----------

